# Phoenix replacement battery



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to replace some batteries in my Phoenix sound systems.
Same exact dimensions as existing battery pack is not an big issue, just so long as it is close.
The original is an Interstate 3.6V 280MAH NIMH w/Plug
I found the same one for $14.99.
I have also found less expensive ones that are 3.6V with 400mAH, 600mAh, 700mAh and higher.

Does the mAh value matter for the Phoenix sound card?

I'm looking at a 3.6V 400Mah which is 1/4 the price. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tommy 
one of the sponsors has them for $9 there is a post on here not to long ago about this. 
Dick


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dick,
I searched and found it. It is Reindeer Pass Railroad for $10.

Placed a call to Phoenix. They said the higher mAh is okay and recommend a minimum of 250.

I found some 3.6v 300mAh with C connectors for $6.
Size is 1.21" x 1.15" x .42". About the same size as my original. 
Placed an order for 5.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The higher the Mah, the longer the sound will work before the battery discharges, and also the longer the time to recharge. 
So, anything less than 1000mah but more than 250mah would work.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan,








That's what I was curious about.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think that the sound runs until it discharges the battery. Seems to be a set time. It needs to hold a charge to start up the system at low track voltage.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The shutoff time is not a fixed set time, nor does it go until the battery is done. The shutdown time is adjustable in software. 

jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------

